# proper front springs for a 68



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Restoring a 68 with a 4spd no air the car sat ridiculously high in the front when I bought it. I did my research and ended up buying Moog springs for my application my aim is to get the front end to stock height or even an inch lower . After installing the springs the car is still way too high in the front can anyone recommend proper springs for the front and rear?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Your best source for correct springs is Coil Spring Specialties in KS. 

Coil Spring Specialties

ordered from CSS many times, every time the correct springs I needed. they mfg them, not a reseller of generic coil springs.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*reply to reply*

Thanks I filled out their application I hate the spring guessing game


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Eaton Detroit Spring is another option


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

